# Proof of funds??



## thorny (Jul 14, 2012)

Do you have to show proof of funds when landing and applying for a work permit at point of entry?


----------



## Freddy_uk (Feb 11, 2012)

Yes i believe you do.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

thorny said:


> Do you have to show proof of funds when landing and applying for a work permit at point of entry?


Assuming you'll be applying for a TWP with pre-arranged employment then the answer is No. It would be yes if you were coming as a PR.


----------



## pixiepasty (Mar 7, 2012)

We came over as PR's and just bought bank statements etc... they were happy enough with that.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

pixiepasty said:


> We came over as PR's and just bought bank statements etc... they were happy enough with that.


The Proof of Funds requirements are different if coming as a PR than coming on a work permit (TWP).


----------



## canadabliss (Jul 29, 2012)

Hi thorny,

Only if you are applying for the open work permit for International Experience Canada (IEC), such as Canada Holiday Visa. Only than they require you to show 3 month proof of fund. If you have approved by LMO job offer you shouldn't be asked for that.

Canada Working Holiday Visa


----------

